# Central Texas Boat Customization



## Custom Wakes (Jun 29, 2021)

Just wanted to take a second and introduce myself and what I do in the Central Texas area. My name is Matt and I’m the owner of Custom Wakes based out of Waco Tx. We install everything from trolling motors, anchors, gps, LED’s, Stereos and anything else you can think of for you boat. If you need anything don’t hesitate to give us a shout and setup an appointment. 








Custom Wakes


Custom Wakes, Waco, Texas. 205 likes · 7 talking about this · 17 were here. Central Texas' #1 spot for aftermarket accessories for your Boats, UTV's, ATV's,and Golf Carts.




www.facebook.com


----------

